# horas



## FloMar

Olá

Está certo dizer às 2 duas hora (eu janto), ao meio dia (eu janto) à meia noite (eu janto) e às 5 para *as 9* (eu janto) *sem a crase * no último exemplo?  Sendo assim, como explicar em inglês o a crase nas frases anteriores? Entendo que o a crase é a+ a, mas não sei como explicar aqui quando se trata de horas?
Será algo como *on/ at the* X hour?

Entre falantes de português, quem diz quatorze e quem catorze?

Obrigada


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal escreve-se quase exclusivamente _'catorze_', se bem que '_quatorze_' seja  admitido.
Em  _'às 5 para _*as 9'* a crase não ocorre porque a preposição é _'para_', não _'a_'. Se reparar, a crase ocorre, como é de regra, em '*às* 5' (a+as 5). Efectivamente, se tiver de fazer uma aproximação ao inglês, a que encontrou tem semelhança óbvia: preposição que indica tempo ('_on/at_', correspondendo à preposição '_a_' em português) + artigo definido.


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal escreve-se quase exclusivamente _'catorze_', se bem que '_quatorze_' seja  admitido.
> Em  _'às 5 para _*as 9'* a crase não ocorre porque a preposição é _'para_', não _'a_'. Se reparar, a crase ocorre, como é de regra, em '*às* 5' (a+as 5). Efectivamente, se tiver de fazer uma aproximação ao inglês, a que encontrou tem semelhança óbvia: preposição que indica tempo ('_on/at_', correspondendo à preposição '_a_' em português) + artigo definido.



Acho que este "às 5 para as 9" deveria ser 'a 5 para as 9' ou 'aos 5 para as 9'. Entendo que faltam 5 minutos e minuto(s) é palavra masculina.


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Acho que este "às 5 para as 9" deveria ser 'a 5 para as 9' ou 'aos 5 para as 9'. Entendo que faltam 5 minutos e minuto(s) é palavra masculina.



Tem razão, mas a maneira habitual de dizer, cá para estes lados, é mesmo _'às 5 para as 9', _talvez no pressuposto de que é a hora, ou melhor, "_as horas_", no plural, como também habitualmente dizemos, que estão em causa, como na resposta à pergunta_ 
"- Que horas são? 
- 5 para as 9"_


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Tem razão, mas a maneira habitual de dizer, cá para estes lados, é mesmo _'às 5 para as 9', _talvez no pressuposto de que é a hora, ou melhor, "_as horas_", no plural, como também habitualmente dizemos, que estão em causa, como na resposta à pergunta_
> "- Que horas são?
> - 5 para as 9"_



Como cá também, @Carfer . Talvez um caso de hipercorreção ou de entendimento enviesado da crase.

Por aqui, cansamos de ver: maquina *à* vapor, combate *à* incêndio, bomba *à* vácuo, etc. (Atenção: nenhum destes "a" leva acento grave.)


----------



## Carfer

Entretanto, encontrei este comentário no Ciberdúvidas:



> *Sobre as horas*
> 
> A comunicação social, ao informar o público sobre as horas, é pródiga no uso da — por exemplo — seguinte forma: «Às vinte para as quatro...» Eu pergunto: Às vinte, o quê? Minutos? Que se saiba, minutos é do género masculino! Porque não «Às quatro horas menos vinte»?
> 
> Sahida Winifred Duarte Silva  Secretária/tradutora  Lisboa, Portugal  2K
> 
> Na expressão «Às vinte para as quatro» e análogas, o feminino refere-se a *horas*, apesar de este termo não estar patente. É, de facto, o mesmo que «Às quatro (horas) menos vinte», dito de forma mais idiomática.
> 
> F. V. Peixoto da Fonseca  8 de junho de 2007



No caso português, portanto, não se trata de uso abusivo da crase, mas da forma habitual de dizer as horas.


----------



## patriota

Estranho mesmo é jantar ao meio-dia.


----------



## Carfer

Actualmente já ninguém chama '_jantar_' à refeição do meio-dia, mas na região onde a minha avó vivia era esse o nome que lhe davam. O nosso jantar era a '_ceia_', termo hoje praticamente desaparecido do uso comum, tal como a _'merenda_', que hoje toda a gente de cá (ou quase) chama _'lanche_'.

P.S. Não me recordando ao certo de que nome se dava ao pequeno-almoço (tinha a impressão de que era _'almoço_', o que me fazia alguma estranheza de tão habituado que estou aos nomes modernos), tive a curiosidade de verificar se a memória não me traía e encontrei este trecho curioso no google Vents du large


----------



## Vanda

Jantar ao meio-dia bem uma coisa dos romances de José de Alencar.


----------



## Carfer

Resta, aliás, saber se Flomar, ao colocar o jantar a tantas horas diferentes, não quer dizer '_comer_', o verbo que usamos quando não especificamos a refeição.


----------



## Easygoing

Guigo said:


> 'aos 5 para as 9'



Pois é! "Janto aos 5 [minutos] para as 9" deve ser o que recomenda a norma culta da língua portuguesa. Mas a coloquialidade usa e abusa do "janto às 5 para as 9". Se alguém almoçasse às 13:00, esse alguém, no discurso do dia-a-dia (no Brasil, senão todo, quase todo) poderia dizer "almoço à 1 hora", mas, interessantemente, se ele almoçasse às 12:55, ele provavelmente diria "almoço às 5 para 1". Ou seja, parece-me que a percepção do falante nativo, ou da maior parte deles, entende o que vem após a preposição "a" como um grupo "horas" e, como tal, dá a ele o artigo definido feminino plural, com exceção da 1 hora em ponto, quando o artigo é singular.

Com relação à dúvida entre "quatorze" e "catorze", em termos de grafia, são ambos aceitos pelo dicionário Houaiss (por exemplo). Pela relação com "quatro", eu, e, acredito, a maior parte dos brasileiros, escrevemos "quatorze". Em termos de pronúncia, eu pronuncio como escrevo --- "quatorze" ---, mas, certamente, há variantes do português brasileiro que pronunciam "catorze".


----------



## guihenning

A norma-culta é usar "janto às cinco para as nove". A norma-culta é como utilizam os falantes cultos do português do Brasil, ela não é prescritiva. Quem prescreve regras é a norma-padrão. Não me parece também que a norma-padrão divirja do uso vulgar, eu pelo menos nunca vi nenhuma publicação que prescrevesse uso diferente desse.


----------



## FloMar

Podem me dizer qual é a diferença entre hora e horário? Porque dizer *na hora marcada* e no *horário do convite* e não vice versa?


----------



## machadinho

FloMar said:


> Podem me dizer qual é a diferença entre hora e horário?



A *hora* é uma unidade de tempo e é marcada no relógio. Todo mundo tem a mesma hora: duas da tarde são duas da tarde igualmente para mim e para você.

O *horário* é um esquema organizado de horas. É a divisão das horas do dia em intervalos. Ele não é marcado no relógio e é estabelecido ou convencionado arbitrariamente. Cada um de nós, cada consultório médico, cada estação de trem, cada loja tem o seu próprio horário. O meu horário de trabalho, de descanso, de lazer não coincide com o seu. Geralmente o mesmo horário se repete dia após dia.


FloMar said:


> Porque dizer *na hora marcada* e no *horário do convite* e não vice versa?


Tanto faz na verdade. Num convite, a hora e o horário são o mesmo. Usa-se um ou outro porque a hora marcada respeita o horário do lugar onde o encontro vai acontecer. Por sua vez, marcar uma hora equivale a marcar um horário na medida em que uma hora marcada ou um horário marcado é um intervalo de tempo que foi reservado em conformidade com o esquema de horas e minutos definido previamente num horário.


----------



## Vanda

patriota said:


> Estranho mesmo é jantar ao meio-dia.


Nos romances antigos (Alencar, Machado, etc.) o jantar era ao meio-dia.


----------



## FloMar

machadinho said:


> A *hora* é uma unidade de tempo e é marcada no relógio. Todo mundo tem a mesma hora: duas da tarde são duas da tarde igualmente para mim e para você.
> 
> O *horário* é um esquema organizado de horas. É a divisão das horas do dia em intervalos. Ele não é marcado no relógio e é estabelecido ou convencionado arbitrariamente. Cada um de nós, cada consultório médico, cada estação de trem, cada loja tem o seu próprio horário. O meu horário de trabalho, de descanso, de lazer não coincide com o seu. Geralmente o mesmo horário se repete dia após dia.
> 
> Tanto faz na verdade. Num convite, a hora e o horário são o mesmo. Usa-se um ou outro porque a hora marcada respeita o horário do lugar onde o encontro vai acontecer. Por sua vez, marcar uma hora equivale a marcar um horário na medida em que uma hora marcada ou um horário marcado é um intervalo de tempo que foi reservado em conformidade com o esquema de horas e minutos definido previamente num horário.



Assim, horário pode ser schedule em inglês? Mas quando se trata da expressão horário local, não sei como entender a palavra conforme a informação fornecida aqui.


----------



## machadinho

_Horário local_ is local time (according to a time zone and daylight saving time scheme.)

_Horário_ can be a schedule, an appointment, a time slot, open hours, office hours, etc.


----------

